# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  योग और मोटापा

## Krishna

योग में ऐसे कई विकल्प हैं जिनके माध्यम से कई प्रकार के रोगों को दूर किया जा सकता है। इतना ही नहीं नियमित योग आपको फिट और स्वस्थ भी रखता है। योगासन से मोटापे की समस्या से भी निजात पाई जा सकती है यानी मोटापे का इलाज योग में संभव है। आइए जानें योग और मोटापे के संबंध के बारे में।

----------


## Krishna

आधुनिक जीवनशैली में मोटापे की समस्या आम बात हो गई है। इस समस्या से निजात पाने के लिए लोग अकसर परेशान रहते हैं। लेकिन आप अपने लाइफ स्टाइल को बदलकर आराम से मोटापे से निजात पा सकते हैं।योग के माध्यम से अगर आप मोटापे को कम करना चाहते हैं, तो आपको प्रतिदिन योग करना चाहिए। जानें किस प्रकार के योगासनों से वजन मोटापा कम होता है।

----------


## Krishna

..................................................  ..

----------


## Krishna

*कपालभाति :* सांस को तेजी से नाक से बाहर फेंकें , जिससे पेट अंदर - बाहर जाएगा। 5-10 मिनट करें। हाई बीपी वाले धीरे - धीरे करें और कमर दर्द वाले कुर्सी पर बैठकर करें।

*अग्निसार :* खड़े होकर पैरों को थोड़ा खोलकर हाथों को जंघाओं पर रखें। सांस को बाहर रोक दें। फिर पेट की पंपिंग करें यानी पेट अंदर खींचें , फिर छोड़ें। स्लिप डिस्क , हाई बीपी या पेट का ऑपरेशन करा चुके लोग इसे न करें।

----------


## Krishna

*उर्ध्व हस्तोत्तानासन* : खड़े होकर पैरों को थोड़ा खोलें। हाथों की उंगलियों को फंसाकर सिर के ऊपर उठा लें। सांस निकालें और कमर को लेफ्ट साइड में झुका लें। दूसरी ओर भी करें।

*दुत उत्तानपादासन* : कमर के बल लेटकर हाथों को जंघाओं के नीचे जमीन पर रखें। दोनों पैरों को 90 डिग्री तक ऊपर उठाएं। इस प्रकार जमीन पर बिना टिकाए बार - बार पैरों को ऊपर - नीचे करते रहें। कमर दर्द वाले इसे न करें।

*हृदय स्तंभासन* : कमर के बल लेटकर हाथों को जंघाओं के ऊपर रखें। सांस भरकर पैरों को उठाएं। सिर और कमर को उठाएं। इस दौरान शरीर का भार हिप्स पर रहेगा।

*द्विपाद साइकलिंग* : कमर के बल लेटे - लेटे ही दोनों पैरों को मिलाकर एक साथ साइकलिंग की तरह घुमाएं। थकान होने तक लगातार घुमाते रहें। हाथों को कमर के नीचे रखें।

*भुजंगासन* : पेट के बल लेटकर दोनों हाथों को हिप्स के नीचे रखें। सांस भरते हुए आगे से सिर और छाती को ऊपर उठाकर पीछे की ओर मोड़ लें।

*उज्जायी प्राणायाम* : थायरॉइड के मरीजों के लिए यह काफी फायदेमंद है। सीधे बैठकर सांस बाहर निकालें। अब सांस भरते हुए गले की मांसपेशियों को टाइट करें और सांस भरते जाएं। गले से घर्षण की आवाज करते जाएं। फिर नाक से सांस धीरे - से बाहर निकाल दें।

इन सभी प्राणायाम -आसनों को 8-10 बार दोहराएं। अगर सुबह नियमित रूप से ये आसन किए जाएं तो एक महीने में 5 किलो तक वजन कम हो सकता है।

----------

